
Why You Shouldn't Walk on Escalators - GrinningFool
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/04/04/us/escalators-standing-or-walking.html?referer=https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&source=web&q=&url=https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/04/us/escalators-standing-or-walking.html
======
basicplus2
"It’s more efficient if everyone stands on an escalator instead of some people
walking on it,"

surely it would be even more efficient if everybody walked on escalators

~~~
dekhn
no because walking takes up more space per person, dropping throughput.

------
itchyjunk
The argument is that it's safer to stand side by side. But people probably
walk for speed, not safety. So unless they make it a rule and enforce it, I
don't see people changing habits.

~~~
dekhn
that's not the argument at all- it's not safety, but total throughput. The
speed argument makes only a bit of sense- a few people attain higher speed,
but at dramatically lower total overall throughput.

